# Nationwide ATV Insurance



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Any body have any dealing with them? I think they are going to be my cheapest/best option. Insurance companies must have gotten smart rates have almost doubled since last year for the same coverage. They must have been loosing alot with people not being able to pay so the conveniently get stole.

What are yall paying for ins. and who is it with? Im in Mississippi if it matters


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have Alfa & I'm not real sure what my Brute is per month, buy I have full covereage on an 06 Cobalt, Liability on a 94 Ford Ranger, and Insurance for the Brute, and my monthly payments are $120 total for all 3.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mines 13 bucks a month state farm


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have geico and it's 253 a year i think


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine is $230/yr that is suppose to be the Nada value of bike plus 3 grand in accessories.Covers everything. Only thing that kinda confuses me is that I asked how much i would get if it was totaled today and they said $10,500~11,000. That seems high to me if they went by NADA present value but if they are doing replacement value its sounds about right. What is yalls input on this?


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

$45/month For 2 2005 Brute 650s and a 2005 Prairie 360 through Progressive


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

179.00 a year with 250.00 deductable with liberty mutual and it covers everything on my bike. 80 bf 750.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

im getting some insurance in the next few weeks.
MIMB Snorkles, its like a one time charge of less than $100!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

already got them done but they dont protect against scumbags and i got to much money in mine to just be loosing cause somebody decided to steal it.


----------

